# Ride Lx binding straps?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

does anybody know where to get extra plastic straps for bindings? one of mine broke on my ride lx bindings.
-thanks


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Call Ride or try a local dealer...


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have ride bindings. A strap broke and I emailed the company they sent a new strap within a week. No cost but hey were less than 12 months old. They only wore out at the end of a seasons riding


----------

